# The EVIL Betrayed BRAIN.



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

A little Friday lul'z 

I was thinking about the evil brain and all the fu*ked up things that go through it during and after the affair.... lol. it's actually pretty funny...


THE EVIL BETRAYED BRAIN.... :lol:


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

no coincidence that a brain resembles your intestines


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

:rofl:

FYI... I made these at http://www.quickmeme.com/Scumbag-Brain/


----------



## Just Tired Of It All (Oct 22, 2011)

Pit-of-my-stomach said:


> :rofl:
> 
> FYI... I made these at Scumbag Brain meme | quickmeme


:lol: The very first one on this got me :rofl:


----------



## henley (Feb 29, 2012)

Lol - I needed a good laugh tonight!

Thank you!!


----------

